# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  انتقالی از سمپاد به سمپاد

## waffen ss

سلام دوستان

من الان دارم توی یکی از مراکز سمپاد درس میخونم.

اگر بخوام بیام تیزهوشان شیراز مثلا میتونم با انتقالی بیام یا باید دوباره ورودی بدم؟

ممنون

----------


## fantom

من خواستم از نمونه برم یه نمونه دیگه گفتن تا پنجم مرداد وقت بوده. واخرشم هرکاری کردم نشد در کل خیلی دنگ و فنگ داره انتقالی گرفتن

----------


## par.rah

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من الان دارم توی یکی از مراکز سمپاد درس میخونم.
> 
> اگر بخوام بیام تیزهوشان شیراز مثلا میتونم با انتقالی بیام یا باید دوباره ورودی بدم؟
> 
> ممنون



الان یه کمی دیره ولی با مدرسه شهید دستغیب شیراز تماس بگیرید و + مرکز سنجش و دانشپژوهان شیراز که ببینید چیکار میتونید بکنید
شدنش که میشه با ارائه مدرک که مثلا پدرتون انتقالی گرفته و .. فقط الان یه کمی دیره

----------


## waffen ss

الان کسی شیراز نیست برام بپرسه ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amin ZD

انتقالی از یه مرکز سمپاد به مرکز دیگه توی یه شهر کاملا *ممنوعه
*انتقال بین 2 شهرستان امکان پذیره اما فک کنم مدت زمان تحویل فرم تموم شده
اما میتونی با پارتی بازی از اموزش پرورش شهرستانتون+مرکز سمپادتون معرفی نامه بگیری بری اداره کل استان مورد نظر
بعد اونجا بهت میگن میتونی انتقالی بگیری یا نه ؟  کدوم مرکز تو اون استان ظرفیت داره 
معمولا به مراکز تاپ شون معرفی نمی کنن

----------

